# Do you color your hair?



## shaylon (Aug 17, 2005)

So I got my hair cut a little short and three or four people at work asked me if I got it colored.  Being a guy, I said no, it just looks lighter when it is short and since it is summer it is even lighter.  So my question is, do you color your hair, and if yes, what color is it?

-Shay


----------



## glass (Aug 17, 2005)

I died my hair blonde once, for a fancy dress party. At least I tried, in fact it went from fairly light brown to lighter brown. Probably just as well: I used permanent colour, so if it had had a big effect, I'd have been stuck with it for weeks.


glass.


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 17, 2005)

Back in the 80's when I was heavy into the bicycle freestyle scene I dyed my tail (that was occasionally braided too!).


----------



## S. Baldrick (Aug 17, 2005)

I didn't when I was younger.  Now I do it to cover up the gray.


----------



## ElvishBard (Aug 17, 2005)

I've thought about it, and I would if I had a job (I am a college freshman, so getting a first job is hard   ).  I already have some natural red in my brown hair, so I would probably color it red.


----------



## Wyn A'rienh (Aug 17, 2005)

Nope, no hair color here. 

The silver hairs started coming in about a year ago, and I adore every little one.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Aug 17, 2005)

Not at all.  I'm staring down the barrel of 42, and my hair is getting its little silver sprinkles.  My beard, however, is 80% grey, and my 11 year old son hates it.  He's always begging me to do something to darken my beard, but I'm kinda proud of it.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 17, 2005)

Nope.


----------



## ayrwind (Aug 17, 2005)

of course!  i dye it into darker shades of brown or gold.  well, its the IN thing to dye hair here in asia.  just look at the japanese youngsters and u will know.  its not as drastic in terms of outlandish hair dyeing here in singapore than in japan though.


----------



## talmar (Aug 17, 2005)

Hair?  I figure why bother to spend the money coloring it when I'm loosing it now.    What's the point.  I keep telling my wife I'm going to dye it bald.


----------



## Henry (Aug 17, 2005)

No, because you don't dye "bald." 

I don't plan to dye it even when the salt and peppers start appearing (been happening for a couple of years now, actually).


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Aug 17, 2005)

talmar said:
			
		

> I keep telling my wife I'm going to dye it bald.




That is SO yoinked!


----------



## James Heard (Aug 17, 2005)

After spending my twenties with everything from red, blue, green, and even a pathetic and short lived blonde phase I cut it all off a few years ago and never bothered with dye jobs since. Besides, I'm not sure how cool it would be to 30-something with candy-colored hair anymore - even though the big sprout of hair sticking up in the front isn't exactly age-appropriate and dignified either. Maybe I'll dye it again if I find myself a younger gf and need to blend in.


----------



## francisca (Aug 17, 2005)

nope.  natural salt-n-pepper.


----------



## reveal (Aug 17, 2005)

talmar said:
			
		

> Hair?  I figure why bother to spend the money coloring it when I'm loosing it now.    What's the point.  I keep telling my wife I'm going to dye it bald.




A bald friend of mine always wanted to have his Drivers License say "Hair color: Flesh."


----------



## Aust Diamondew (Aug 17, 2005)

Nope.  I'm content with my hair color.


----------



## Jamdin (Aug 17, 2005)

I do not dye my brown hair even thought I'm getting a little gray in the back. My hair is always dark in the winter and light in the summer. I did dye my hair black when I was in my twenties just to see what it would be like. What a mess that ended up to be.


----------



## Vraille Darkfang (Aug 17, 2005)

I dye my hairs all the time.

I have a pink hare, a red hare, a plaid hare (now that take's effort, the trick is to put Jack Daniels in it' swater bottle, then take out a paint brush when it passes out).

Really; you can't dye what you ain't got.

I suppose I could alwys spray paint my head black with a big white circle with an '8' in teh middle of it.

I could be Mister 8-Ball. SUPERHERO!

Until people started tipping me over to see what mystic advice appeared on my hiney.


----------



## BiggusGeekus (Aug 17, 2005)

When I was in my late 20s I dyed my hair black, so I could announce to the world I was a senstive, misunderstood artist.  That lasted until I ran into a girl I had a crush on in high school.  She was pretty and intelligent and her first words to me in ten years was, "your hair is too dark!"

It kind of blurted out of her and she apologized, but with that sledgehammer blow to my self esteem I let it grow out.


----------



## diaglo (Aug 17, 2005)

when i was young my hair was so fine and light, my parents often called me Mr. Magoo.

as it grew and i aged i was the toehead.

and then when i grew more hair. i had a mustache, 5 o'clock shadow, and chest hair that made me appear older and more manly than my actual age.

and then it started to recede. off my scalp and down my neck and back. it also got darker.

now i'm glad to have any. even though it is going gray. and i have to wear a shirt at the beach not to scare the kids.


diaglo "hair suit" Ooi


----------



## MonsterMash (Aug 18, 2005)

No, generally get it cut really short now as it's starting to recede and its starting to pick  up the grey hairs.


----------



## was (Aug 18, 2005)

Not much left to color


----------



## trancejeremy (Aug 18, 2005)

I bleach mine.  My hair is light brown, and in the summer it usually turns blondish and I like the effect. So I use peroxide when it's not summer.


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 18, 2005)

I don't.  I kinda like my Reed Richards thing.  My upcoming gray keeps me from growing a beard anymore though.  My wife just uses a lot of "Sun in" to keep her hair a bit blonder than natural.

My kids still have pretty blond hair, although the older two are turning sandier every year.  Along with their relatively olive skintone (a heritage they get from my Portuguese great-grandfather) and their time in the sun all summer long, they look like surfer kids this time of year.


----------



## orchid blossom (Aug 18, 2005)

I've used some temporary colors now and then, but just to even out the color.  My hair is too dark to get any real change with a temp color, but I won't bleach out my hair so I can change it.  That wreaks havoc on your hair.


----------



## reveal (Aug 18, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> I kinda like my Reed Richards thing.




So does Mrs. Dyal! HEY-O!


----------



## Mercule (Aug 18, 2005)

Nope.  I shaved it all off.

My wife and daughter hate it, but I feel five+ years younger than with the "Picard ring".


----------



## Bloodstone Press (Aug 19, 2005)

Nope. Never colored my hair. Since its fairly long, I have done a lot of other things with it though, usually at the urging of some silly girl.


----------



## Templetroll (Aug 19, 2005)

I have a 15 year old.  My hair is turning grey naturally.


----------



## mhacdebhandia (Aug 19, 2005)

I've dyed my hair a darker shade of brown from its natural medium brown state, and I've even put a little red in it at my sister's insistence. I tried to dye it black for a Halloween party once but it failed.

I'd do more if I could be bothered.


----------



## Torm (Aug 19, 2005)

My wife has auburn red hair naturally, and occasionally uses a plum hair coloring, which results in the only natural-looking pink hair I've ever seen. At least, it looks that way to me - it keeps variance and texture, unlike the solid one-tone clown-wig look I've seen some people give their hair.

Speaking of which, there was a girl in my high school freshman class in MO that used to dye her hair a different exotic color every few days. I wonder if she still has any hair, now.  

As for myself, I've only ever colored my hair once: Two years in a row, when I was 7 and 8, I went trick-or-treating as Vader in a very cool homemade costume, but by the third year the mask didn't fit well anymore, so I used some temporary blonde hair coloring, changed the bulb in my lightsaber, ditched the chest plate and one glove, and went as Luke from ROTJ.


----------



## Ashwyn (Aug 19, 2005)

Wyn A'rienh said:
			
		

> Nope, no hair color here.
> 
> The silver hairs started coming in about a year ago, and I adore every little one.



I like your attitude.  

I haven't dyed my hair, but I've thought about it. I may actually do it someday, just for something different.


----------



## Algolei (Aug 19, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> as it grew and i aged i was the toehead.



[Nelson] _Ha_ ha! [/Nelson]  Your head is a toe!

Or did you mean "towhead?"  That means "blonde."


----------



## diaglo (Aug 19, 2005)

Algolei said:
			
		

> [Nelson] _Ha_ ha! [/Nelson]  Your head is a toe!
> 
> Or did you mean "towhead?"  That means "blonde."



toehead.

i had the athletic's foot fungus to prove it.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Aug 19, 2005)

I'm about to that point myself...going gray at 28 is a sad thing (I've been going gray for about 4-5 years now).

Kane


----------



## Algolei (Aug 19, 2005)

I worked hard for all my grey hairs (they're actually a brilliant shade of white), and I'm proud of 'em!  Most of them are in my beard at the chin, giving me a bit of a "skunk face" appearance, but...well what're ya gonna do. *shrug*  



			
				diaglo said:
			
		

> toehead.
> 
> i had the athletic's foot fungus to prove it.



When you got a really short haircut, did you call it "stubbing your toehead?"


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (Aug 19, 2005)

It's dying itself white all on its own.

AR


----------



## Asian-American (Aug 20, 2005)

Yo, I dye my hair blond so I can look like a whiteboy, hahaha.  its kinda funny though, asian with blond hair


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Aug 21, 2005)

Nope. I like my jet black hair the way it is!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Aug 21, 2005)

Kanegrundar said:
			
		

> I'm about to that point myself...going gray at 28 is a sad thing (I've been going gray for about 4-5 years now).
> 
> Kane




Don't feel bad. My ex-boyfriend started going gray in his late teens.


----------



## Zweihänder (Aug 21, 2005)

I'm considering dying my hair black, because right now it's really dark brown, like it wants to be black, but can't quite do it.  I hate noncomittal extensions of myself.


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Aug 21, 2005)

Never dyed my hair, never plan to. Can't wait for the grey, though  
I want a proper salt'n'pepper before I become a teacher.


----------



## Aaron L (Aug 22, 2005)

I dont currently, but I have seriously considered dyeing it a bright kool aid blue sometime.  My friends and I are among the punk crowd and we go to shows fairly often (havent in a while though), and one of my friends had a great blue dye job a while back that I liked.  

(dieing to have a Bad Religion show somewhere near me.  Last show I got to go to was Rise Against near Baltimore)


----------



## freebfrost (Aug 22, 2005)

I don't anymore, but I dyed my hair blonde my senior year of high school for some reason...


----------



## Kilmore (Aug 22, 2005)

Nopers.  Never have, probably never will.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 22, 2005)

I've died my hair about a hundred times.  From bright red to blue to black to beautiful burgandy.



			
				Torm said:
			
		

> Speaking of which, there was a girl in my high school freshman class in MO that used to dye her hair a different exotic color every few days. I wonder if she still has any hair, now.




That was me from Freshman to Junior year of high school.  

In all of those colors, I have learned that blondes really *do* have more fun.


----------



## reveal (Aug 22, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> In all of those colors, I have learned that blondes really *do* have more fun.




I take it you had a good time at GenCon?


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 22, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I take it you had a good time at GenCon?



 Psh!  It's not possible to *not* have fun at GenCon, reveal.  And if you aren't there next year - I'll be forced to beat you senseless!

QueenD - aka - The Gen Con Blonde.


----------



## reveal (Aug 22, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Psh!  It's not possible to *not* have fun at GenCon, reveal.  And if you aren't there next year - I'll be forced to beat you senseless!
> 
> QueenD - aka - The Gen Con Blonde.




Geez, talk about peer pressure.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 22, 2005)

If peer pressure to go to Gen Con is wrong, I don't want to be right!!

I think I'll make it my personal mission to threaten as many EN Worlders with bodily harm as possible if it will mean they come to GenCon.

And you're at the top of my list, reveal!


----------



## reveal (Aug 22, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> If peer pressure to go to Gen Con is wrong, I don't want to be right!!
> 
> I think I'll make it my personal mission to threaten as many EN Worlders with bodily harm as possible if it will mean they come to GenCon.
> 
> And you're at the top of my list, reveal!




Fine... I'll go next year. You've convinced me.


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 22, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Fine... I'll go next year. You've convinced me.



Well, just make sure you dye your hair before you come.

And I do mean the hair on your head.

And I don't mean that kind of come.

And yes, I've learned you have to be this specific with reveal.


----------



## reveal (Aug 22, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Well, just make sure you dye your hair before you come.
> 
> And I do mean the hair on your head.
> 
> ...




Curses! Foiled again!


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 22, 2005)

I really just wanted to make those jokes before you could.


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 22, 2005)

Oh, Zweihänder, I followed that link in your sig and generated a few slogans.  The "Detroit - inside you!" slogan made me a bit quesy...

That's pretty cool, though -- I'm thinking about adding it to my sig.  What do you think?


----------



## Snapdragyn (Aug 23, 2005)

> I'm considering dying my hair black, because right now it's really dark brown, like it wants to be black, but can't quite do it. I hate noncomittal extensions of myself.




That's me exactly. I started dying it about 3 or 4 years ago, & I'm really liking it black. Of course, most of my friends claim they can't tell the difference, but then these are the same guys who haven't even noticed when I've put BLUE STREAKS in it using the temporary comb-in stuff. Hmph, & who says gay men are more attuned to fashion? (well, other than me, in which case it's true   )

I do have to say, though, regular coloring gets to be a pain after awhile. Unfortunately, now that I'm just about tired of bothering with it, the looooong greying process is starting to catch up to me. I have been lucky on that one; started going grey in my early 20's, & am only just hitting early 'salt-&-pepper' stage um... later than that. My mom was completely silver-haired by the time she was my age (but then, she had *moi* to deal with, lol).


----------



## kenobi65 (Aug 23, 2005)

Yup...and I'm a *guy*. 

When I was a kid, I was a really light blonde.  By adolescence, it'd darkened a bit, and by the time I hit adulthood, I was at what the hair-color folks would call "medium ash blonde" (a.k.a. dishwater blonde).

A few years back, I was commenting on this to my stylist.  "I used to be really blonde," I told her. "You could be again!", she smiled.

So, every two months, I have highlighting done.  It's pretty dramatic for a week or two, and it definitely stays blonder than it would otherwise.  It's just a fun thing to do.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 23, 2005)

I never have, it's naturally green.


----------



## Spell (Aug 23, 2005)

shaylon said:
			
		

> So I got my hair cut a little short and three or four people at work asked me if I got it colored.  Being a guy, I said no, it just looks lighter when it is short and since it is summer it is even lighter.  So my question is, do you color your hair, and if yes, what color is it?
> 
> -Shay



i once did them electric blue, which caused a nearly fatal laughter attack to some people...


----------



## Spell (Aug 23, 2005)

S. Baldrick said:
			
		

> I didn't when I was younger.  Now I do it to cover up the gray.




i think you should be proud of your gray hair. honestly. it shows that you managed to cope, and that you're proud of it.


----------



## Spell (Aug 23, 2005)

talmar said:
			
		

> Hair?  I figure why bother to spend the money coloring it when I'm loosing it now.    What's the point.  I keep telling my wife I'm going to dye it bald.



i have to remember about that trick...  baldness is coming back at me, too.

do you think it's true that, the longer your hair, the easier it is to become bald? i've heard this countless time, but i never really believed it...


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Aug 23, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I think I'll make it my personal mission to threaten as many EN Worlders with bodily harm as possible if it will mean they come to GenCon




Will people still be theartened even if they DO go to Gencon??


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 23, 2005)

MrFilthyIke said:
			
		

> Will people still be theartened even if they DO go to Gencon??



And what about the folks into S&M?  They may call your bluff and not go specifically so you _can_ wreak bodily harm on them.


----------



## reveal (Aug 23, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> And what about the folks into S&M?  They may call your bluff and not go specifically so you _can_ wreak bodily harm on them.




Well, I was going to wear my leather shorts and fishnet t-shirt....


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 23, 2005)

I like you better submissive, reveal.  We've already gone over that...


----------



## reveal (Aug 23, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> I like you better submissive, reveal.  We've already gone over that...




I'll make sure to bring this then.


----------



## warlord (Aug 23, 2005)

As of now I haven't but I'm really tempted to bleach it blonde and go with the Billy Idol look.


----------



## devilbat (Aug 23, 2005)

I used blonde highlights in my naturally dark hair once.  My wife then suggested something akin to "It was less then masculine" in her opinion.  I've stayed away from it since.


----------



## warlord (Aug 23, 2005)

I probably wouldn't go for highlights I just never got into those. And right now I'm pissed at school 'cause according to the uniform policy bleached blonde isn't a "natural" hair color so 
I'm debating whether or not to just go do it anyway.


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 23, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I'll make sure to bring this then.



Oh, cool!  YOu'll look quite fetching in that.


----------



## I'm A Banana (Aug 23, 2005)

Fetching is for dog collars!

Uhm, where was I going?

Aaah, yeah, I've had a long tradition of dying my hair an assortment of strange colors and patterns. Right now, though, it has this thing where it's going gray at 23 (so quit whining!  ). So I figure I'll wait for it to settle down then figure out what kinds of colors go well with gray-and-medium-brown.


----------



## Black Omega (Aug 24, 2005)

My hair is naturally a very dark brown, so I dyed it dark brown, just to confuse people.  They know it's different, just can't quite tell how.

I've threatened my parents that if they ever start telling me I've got grey hair, I'll dye it black and fix the problem.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 24, 2005)

I got serious grey from working 2-4 years ago. Not having the stress of workin has helped my hair from keeping most of the color I still have. My mom thinks my grey makes me look 'distinguished' I used some of my dads stuff to nix the grey for my sisters wedding and GenCon.


----------



## AelyaShade (Aug 25, 2005)

Yes, moreso now that I am older as opposed to when I was much younger.

I've colored my hair lovely shades of green, shocking red, purple, blue, and, when I have the need to be a bit more professional, reverting back to my natural brown. Currently, I am sporting a lovely blue-black shade, which does wonders for the gray/white hairs that have sprouted tenaciously as of late.


----------



## Tetsubo (Aug 25, 2005)

Back in the days when I had hair (starting going bald at 15...) I dyed it red once or twice. It's (or was...) a dark brown. My wife had her's dyed (in order) blonde, blue, blonde, red, brown (natural), red and back to natural brown.


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 25, 2005)

Kamikaze Midget said:
			
		

> Fetching is for dog collars!



Bah!  reveal goes through dog collars like boxes of cheap wine.  I don't know how he wears them out so fast.


----------



## reveal (Aug 25, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Bah!  reveal goes through dog collars like boxes of cheap wine.  I don't know how he wears them out so fast.




I need one of those big funnel collars.


----------



## Ashwyn (Aug 25, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I need one of those big funnel collars.



Yes. Yes you do.


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 25, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I need one of those big funnel collars.



Yeah, you could use some help funneling it all to your mouth.  You end up spilling it all over your face most of the time.


----------



## reveal (Aug 25, 2005)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Yes. Yes you do.




Hush, you!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 25, 2005)

Reveal said:
			
		

> Hush, you!



Snuffocity in action!


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 25, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Snuffocity in action!



Is that where Snuffleupagus comes from?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 25, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Is that where Snuffleupagus comes from?



Thats gotta be it!


----------



## shaylon (Aug 26, 2005)

Vraille Darkfang said:
			
		

> (now that take's effort, the trick is to put Jack Daniels in it's water bottle, then take out a paint brush when it passes out).




Not sure I condone this, but it was an interesting story.

-Shay


----------

